# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Good Bottled Jerk Marinate

## Kevin, PA

In case anyone is interested here's a good bottled jerk marinate that I have  been using. I just rub a little of this on my chicken and let it set  over night. I see Eddie every year at a festival we go to where  he sells his sauces. It's pretty potent\flavorful so a little goes a long way.

http://www.grandpaeddiesauce.com/

Just thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## saeyedoc

I like Walker's Wood's marinade, spicy and fairly easy to find in the US. There used to be one called 911 that was even better, but discontinued after the terrorist attacks.

----------

